# 300ZX help



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

Alright I have fallen towards the 300ZX model ever since ive seen one and I am now going to buy one. I know lots of stuff about cars but I dont not know which one is the better choice. Is a 300ZX 2+2 faster than a 300ZX turbo? or vice versa. Im looking into a 85-89 300ZX


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The turbo is obviously faster, but also much harder to find and work on. BTW the '90+ cars are MUCH better looking


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

theres a local guy here in Gainesville who has modified an NA to turbo very cheapley....if you want he shows everything on his website www.Ashleypowers.com


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Moved thread*

I moved this thread from General to 300ZX General... you might have some additional luck in this forum.


----------



## kevrock529 (Apr 1, 2004)

300ZXFREAK said:


> Alright I have fallen towards the 300ZX model ever since ive seen one and I am now going to buy one. I know lots of stuff about cars but I dont not know which one is the better choice. Is a 300ZX 2+2 faster than a 300ZX turbo? or vice versa. Im looking into a 85-89 300ZX


dude you definately want a 90+ . the 2x2 just means it has the 2 seats in the back which are pointless anyway. and they didnt make a turbo model for the 2x2. The noticable difference on the 90+ the regular has the gas tank in front of the wheel well and the 2x2 the gas tank is behind the wheel well. GO FOR A 90+ preferably 93+ TWIN TURBO MAN! you wont regret it!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Whats wrong with the 80s? The Z31 is not a bad car. If you are looking for a Z31 definately go TURBO! The 2by2 shouldn't be called a Z (THANK GOD the G series got the 2by2). The rear seats have no purpose in the Zs to even fit in them you would have to be a master contortionist. The 2by2 only comes normally aspirated (160HP @fly) versus the Turbo (200HP @ fly). Also with the extra length and all the extra weight the 2by2s are slower and don't handle nearly as well as the coupes. Go Turbo or atleast 2 seater.

and the Z31 was produced from 1984-1989. But an 85 and up turbo would be better because of water cooling for the turbo.


----------



## dwyerZ31 (May 27, 2011)

kevrock529 said:


> dude you definately want a 90+ . the 2x2 just means it has the 2 seats in the back which are pointless anyway. and they didnt make a turbo model for the 2x2. The noticable difference on the 90+ the regular has the gas tank in front of the wheel well and the 2x2 the gas tank is behind the wheel well. GO FOR A 90+ preferably 93+ TWIN TURBO MAN! you wont regret it!


actually they did make 2+2 models with turbo. i have just bought a 86' turbo 2+2 300zx. its fully loaded i.e digital dash adjustable suspension etc. and its turbo with back seats. has a turbo in it. says turbo on the back tail light as well as the side skirts by the back wheel wells. and i bought it in canada. maybe other places were different


----------



## HaywireChampion (May 28, 2011)

stay 90s plus the only differans really is that on has a distibutor and the other coil packs not metion quad cam power for the 90s model


----------

